# 6715



## farmingdad (Sep 29, 2013)

can anyone tell me how many hours these tractors are good for if taken care of.i bought one and it showed 3400 hrs ,but took it to deere an conputer said 7371hrs ,but tractor looks an operates great 41000$


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Farmingdad! I have a neighbor down the road with a John Deere tractor with well over 10,000 hours on it and still going. He bought it new for the dairy. I know he replaced the clutch but the engine has not been rebuilt. It's all about the maintenance!


----------

